# Mayúsculas en nombre de meses/días de semana



## yora

Una pregunta, en Español, ¿los días de semana se escriben con minúscula y los meses con mayúscula o al revés?
Muchas Gracias!


----------



## Silvia10975

Mira aquí.
 Silvia


----------



## Jellby

yora said:


> Una pregunta, en Español, ¿los días de semana se escriben con minúscula y los meses con mayúscula o al revés?



Ni lo uno ni lo otro: todos con minúscula


----------



## Fernando

yora said:


> Una pregunta, en *e*spañol, ¿los días de semana se escriben con minúscula y los meses con mayúscula o al revés?
> Muchas Gracias!



Ni tampoco los nombres de los idiomas.


----------



## yora

Gracias!
También tenía dudas con eso!​


----------



## Nanon

yora said:


> Una pregunta, en Español, ¿los días de semana se escriben con minúscula y los meses con mayúscula o al revés?



Por cierto, me parece que algunos correctores ortográficos de Word contemplan el uso de mayúsculas para los meses... (no estoy segura... no uso Word en mi computadora personal).


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Jellby said:


> Ni lo uno ni lo otro: todos con minúscula


 
Comparto su idea. Aquí en Venezuela nos han enseñado lo mismo desde pequeños.

E.P.


----------



## lazarus1907

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Comparto su idea. Aquí en Venezuela nos han enseñado lo mismo desde pequeños.


¡Pues os han enseñado muy bien, porque lo saben muy pocos!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá normalmente usamos el formato:

7 de agosto de 2007

Si usas el formato:

Martes, 7 de agosto de 2007 
entonces creo que sí debes poner el lunes con mayúscula, al ser la primera letra de la línea.

Igual si usas el formato:
Agosto 7, 2007


----------



## máxima_estrella

Alguien sabe dónde podría encontrar esta regla documentada en algún sitio, como la Real Academia Española o similar? 

Como angloparlante en mis clases de español como idioma extranjero siempre me enseñaron que era distinto en español que en inglés; es decir, los meses y los días que en inglés van con mayúsculas NO van con mayúsculas en español. Ahora sigo siendo extranjera (por lo menos un poco!) y me crea una situación incómoda cada vez que sale con un hispanoparlante que me insiste que sí hay que usar mayúscula. 

Me gustaría poder remitirme a alguna autoridad latinoamericana o española (mejor española para mi uso en España, si no les parece muy lejos y no aplicable) en los casos en los que realmente tengo que poner claro mi criterio (como en el trabajo, por ejemplo). 

Alguien me puede recomendar algún sitio?

Gracias de antemano, 

Max


----------



## mirx

máxima_estrella said:


> Alguien sabe dónde podría encontrar esta regla documentada en algún sitio, como la Real Academia Española o similar?
> 
> Alguien me puede recomendar algún sitio?
> 
> Gracias de antemano,
> 
> Max


 


> *6.* *Casos en que no debe usarse la mayúscula inicial. *Se escriben con minúscula inicial, salvo que la mayúscula venga exigida por la puntuación (→</SPAN> 3), las palabras siguientes:
> *6.1.* Los nombres de los días _de la semana, de los meses y de las estaciones del año:_ _lunes, abril, verano. _Solo se escriben con mayúscula cuando forman parte de fechas históricas, festividades o nombres propios:_ Primero de Mayo, Primavera de Praga, Viernes Santo, Hospital Doce de Octubre._


 

Hola Max, he citado la entrada del Diccionario panhispánico de dudas. Creo que es la regla que necesitabas.

Puedes encontrar el enlace completo *aquí.*


----------



## máxima_estrella

Exactamente lo que buscaba. Muchas gracias!


----------



## Alvarock

Hola,

Solo por complementar la información. Me parece que la regla que establece el uso de minúsculas para nombres de días de la semana, meses, etc., es relativamente nueva. Ya que, según recuerdo (pero no me fío), a mí me enseñaron lo contrario en la escuela y he conocido gente de mi generación o anterior que sigue afirmando que en estos casos se usa mayúscula.
Por favor, que alguien me aclare si hubo cambio en esta regla o es solo otro de tantos errores comunes.


----------



## Jonno

No sé de qué generación serás, pero yo soy de la generación de los 70 y no recuerdo esa norma, ni recuerdo a gente mayor que yo decir que "pues antes se escribía con mayúsculas" 

(Bienvenido al foro, por cierto )


----------



## vante04

Buenas, yo no soy de la generacion de Jonno, (con todo el respeto lo digo), pero de igual manera me enseñaron que tanto los días como los meses comienzan con Mayúsculas.


----------



## Jonno

> con todo el respeto lo digo



Gracias 

Pero... estaría bien saber de qué generaciones (aproximadamente, no hace falta dar datos personales ) estamos hablando. Mi edad aparece en el perfil en miniatura que aparece a nuestra derecha, pero desconocemos la del resto de participantes, para poder acotar en qué época (además de en qué país) se enseñaba tal cosa.


----------



## francisgranada

Tengo una grámatica de la lengua española (escrita en checo) del año 1962. En este libro se usan exclusivamene minúsculas para nombres de días y meses.


----------



## frozST

En la Ortografía de 1999 ya se *recomienda *escribir los días y meses con minúscula. Desconozco si esta regla existía en anteriores ortografías.


----------



## francisgranada

Aún una curiosidad:

El prólogo del "Diccionario etimológico de la lengua castellana ... " de *1856* termina así: Madrid, 1.º de _enero_ de 1856. 

Los nombres de los días, dentro del texto los escribe también con minúsculas, p.e. "El _sábado_ era entre los hebreos ...el día de la semana ..."


----------



## Jonno

Buscando en la hemeroteca de periódicos españoles como el ABC (que se remonta a 1891) en los periódicos más antiguos siempre aparecen los nombres de los días con inicial minúscula (salvo en los casos que estén en principio de frase, claro)... y sin embargo por las mismas fechas los meses aparecen mayoritariamente con inicial mayúscula.


----------



## vante04

En resumen, meses con inicio en Mayúscula, y días con minúscula.


----------



## frozST

vante04 said:


> En resumen, meses con inicio en Mayúscula, y días con minúscula.



No, *todo con minúscula*. La RAE así lo dice.


----------



## Peón

vante04 said:


> Buenas, yo no soy de la generacion de Jonno, (con todo el respeto lo digo), pero de igual manera me enseñaron que tanto los días como los meses comienzan con Mayúsculas.



¡Qué extraño *vante04*! Comparto las dudas de *jonno* ¿De qué generación sos? Estamos al lado y desde hace más de cincuenta años me enseñaron que tanto días como meses van en minúsculas. 
(Por cierto, tampoco lleva mayúscula la palabra "Mayúsculas").



frozST said:


> No, *todo con minúscula*. La RAE así lo dice.




De esto no hay dudas: hoy todo con minúsculas.

Saludos


----------



## Jonno

Vante, estamos hablando de usos antiguos, y que no parece que hubiera una norma clara como tenemos ahora.

En resumen, todo con minúsculas


----------



## frozST

Os resumo la explicación que da la RAE:



> Las Nuevas normas de prosodia y ortografía, declaradas de aplicación preceptiva *desde enero de 1959*, fueron las primeras en establecer explícitamente la preferencia por la escritura en minúscula de los meses y los días de la semana:
> «Cuando no encabecen párrafo o escrito, o no formen parte de un título, se recomienda escribir con minúscula inicial los nombres de los días de la semana, de los meses, de las estaciones del año y de las notas musicales» (pág. 9).
> 
> Esta norma se fijó ya, no como recomendación, sino como norma de obligado cumplimiento en el artículo MAYÚSCULAS del Diccionario panhispánico de dudas, publicado en 2005:
> 
> «Casos en que no debe usarse la mayúscula inicial. Se escriben con minúscula inicial, salvo que la mayúscula venga exigida por la puntuación, las palabras siguientes:
> 
> 6.1. Los nombres de los días de la semana, de los meses y de las estaciones del año: lunes, abril, verano. Solo se escriben con mayúscula cuando forman parte de fechas históricas, festividades o nombres propios: Primero de Mayo, Primavera de Praga, Viernes Santo, Hospital Doce de Octubre».
> 
> Como se indica en la nueva Ortografía de la lengua española, «son difíciles de categorizar aquellos sustantivos que poseen significado léxico y designan entes únicos, esto es, aquellos que tienen un solo referente que es siempre el mismo en la realidad que conocemos. Son sustantivos que, en virtud de sus rasgos semánticos, constituyen una clase cuyo conjunto es unitario, esto es, está formado por un único elemento. Así sucede, por ejemplo, con palabras como sol, luna, este, oeste, lunes, agosto, etc. Aunque en épocas pasadas solían escribirse con mayúscula inicial, asimilándose a los nombres propios, se consideran ortográficamente nombres comunes, aunque de referente único, que deben escribirse con minúscula, con independencia de que se usen o no acompañados de artículo; así debe hacerse con los nombres de los puntos cardinales, los días de la semana, las estaciones o los meses del año (aunque estos se usen, a diferencia de los anteriores, sin artículo)» (pág. 456).


----------



## Gamusino

Hola!

La RAE dice:

6. Casos en que no debe usarse la mayúscula inicial. Se escriben con minúscula inicial, salvo que la mayúscula venga exigida por la puntuación (→ 3), las palabras siguientes:

6.1. Los nombres de los días de la semana, de los meses y de las estaciones del año: lunes, abril, verano. Solo se escriben con mayúscula cuando forman parte de fechas históricas, festividades o nombres propios: Primero de Mayo, Primavera de Praga, Viernes Santo, Hospital Doce de Octubre.

fuente:
buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=may%FAsculas[/url]


----------



## Jonno

Hola gamusino, bienvenido al foro 

Si te fijas, justo encima de tu mensaje se dice exactamente eso.


----------



## anzo89

todos miniscula


----------



## Naticruz

yora said:


> Una pregunta, en Español, ¿los días de semana se escriben con minúscula y los meses con mayúscula o al revés?
> Muchas Gracias!


 *«Mayúscula o minúscula en los meses, los días de la semana y las estaciones del año*
*  Salvo que la mayúscula venga exigida por la puntuación (a comienzo de texto o después de punto), los nombres de los días de la semana, de los meses y de las estaciones del año se escriben en español con minúscula inicial:*
 
* Nació el pasado martes, 22 de noviembre, en Caracas, a 6 de mayo de 2005. Esta primavera ha llovido mucho. *
 
*  Solo se inician con mayúscula cuando forman parte de nombres que exigen la escritura de sus componentes con mayúscula inicial, como ocurre con los nombres de festividades, fechas o acontecimientos históricos, vías urbanas, edificios, etc.: Viernes Santo, Primavera de Praga, plaza del Dos de Mayo, Hospital Doce de Octubre.»*
_ _
Fuente: -RAE – Principales novedadesde la última edición de la _Ortografía de la lengua española (2010)_
*Un saludo*
_* NC.*_


----------



## frozST

*¿Por qué la gente no lee las respuestas que ya estás escritas? Se repite una y otra vez lo mismo y al final solo sirve para estropear el hilo.*

Recordad que esto queda archivado para que todo el mundo pueda consultarlo en un futuro, si las respuestas no aportan contenido se hace una nueva consulta son inútiles y desvirtúan el hilo.


----------



## Palm

Ahora casi todo el mundo los pone en mayúscula pero por influencia del inglés. Por cierto los gentilicios tampoco van en mayúscula. Yo como profesor los seguiré escribiendo en minúscula, como debe ser jeje. Si sirve de algo yo nací en el 75.


----------



## Señor K

frozST said:


> Os resumo la explicación que da la RAE:
> 
> Como se indica en la nueva Ortografía de la lengua española, «son  difíciles de categorizar aquellos sustantivos que poseen significado  léxico y designan entes únicos, esto es, aquellos que tienen un solo  referente que es siempre el mismo en la realidad que conocemos. Son  sustantivos que, en virtud de sus rasgos semánticos, constituyen una  clase cuyo conjunto es unitario, esto es, está formado por un único  elemento. Así sucede, por ejemplo, con palabras como sol, luna, este,  oeste, lunes, agosto, etc. Aunque en épocas pasadas solían escribirse  con mayúscula inicial, asimilándose a los nombres propios, se consideran  ortográficamente nombres comunes, aunque de referente único, que deben  escribirse con minúscula, con independencia de que se usen o no  acompañados de artículo; así debe hacerse con los nombres de los puntos  cardinales, los días de la semana, las estaciones o los meses del año  (aunque estos se usen, a diferencia de los anteriores, sin artículo)»  (pág. 456).



Estaba por preguntar por qué se debían escribir con minúsculas si son los NOMBRES de los días y meses, por lo tanto, sustantivos propios.

Debo decir primero que todo que conozco la "regla" de escribirlos todos con minúsculas desde hace poco. Antes, escribía los días de la semana con minúscula y los meses con mayúsculas (no pregunten qué hacía la diferencia, por favor) y -haciéndome eco de aquellos que comparten esa visión- creo recordar que así me lo enseñaron en el colegio. Ahora, si el cambio se produjo a fines de los 50, es entendible que a mí, en mi calidad de estudiante ochentero, me hayan enseñado eso, porque hay que ver que los textos de estudio siempre tuvieron como tres décadas de retraso... .

Ahora bien, la explicación que entregó frosZT me aclaró la postura de la RAE... pero no me convenció. De hecho, ni siquiera entendí la lógica. ¿Porque hacen referencia a un solo y único ente deben escribirse con minúscula? ¿Es que acaso ésa no es precisamente la razón de por qué DEBERÍAN ESCRIBIRSE CON MAYÚSCULAS, así como los países, continentes, nombres de personas y etcétera? Por algo los otros son "sustantivos comunes", porque designan a un grupo de elementos, una categoría.

Por favor, explíquenme por qué estoy mal en mi razonamiento...


----------



## bebe787

YO tengo que admitir, que este tema me ha dejado muy confusa. Yo solo tengo 31 años, nacida y criada en Puerto Rico hasta los 15. Me acuerdo muy claramente, que en la escuela nos enseñaron a usar letras mayúsculas para los dias de la semana, los meses y las estaciones del año. He charlado con amistades de diferentes edades quienes tambien estudiaron en PR, y tambien aprendieron lo mismo.


----------



## Peón

bebe787 said:


> YO tengo que admitir, que este tema me ha dejado muy confusa. Yo solo tengo 31 años, nacida y criada en Puerto Rico hasta los 15. Me acuerdo muy claramente, que en la escuela nos enseñaron a usar letras mayúsculas para los dias de la semana, los meses y las estaciones del año. He charlado con amistades de diferentes edades quienes tambien estudiaron en PR, y tambien aprendieron lo mismo.



Quizás sea influencia del inglés, que en Puerto Rico tiene una preponderancia que no posee en el resto Hispanoamérica?
Sea lo que sea, de lo que no debe quedar dudas es que, hoy, en casi todos los países hispanohablentes, el uso de las maýúsculas en estos casos sería considerado un error.

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Señor K said:


> ...Debo decir primero que todo que conozco la "regla" de escribirlos todos con minúsculas desde hace poco. Antes, escribía los días de la semana con minúscula y los meses con mayúsculas (no pregunten qué hacía la diferencia, por favor) y -haciéndome eco de aquellos que comparten esa visión- creo recordar que así me lo enseñaron en el colegio. Ahora, si el cambio se produjo a fines de los 50, es entendible que a mí, en mi calidad de estudiante ochentero, me hayan enseñado eso, porque hay que ver que los textos de estudio siempre tuvieron como tres décadas de retraso...


Buen punto.
Y no olvidar que hasta 1927 en Chile regía oficialmente la llamada Ortografía Chilena (o de Bello), a la cual se habían plegado varias academias americanas, que lentamente fueron volviendo bajo el alero de la RAE.
Los últimos disidentes fuimos nosotros, pero en los textos y en los profesores algunas “mañas” perduraron durante mucho tiempo.
No sé si estoy tan feliz de que hayamos retornado al soberano desorden que es la RAE.
_


----------



## juanpide

Como ya habéis comentado, se escriben en minúscula, a no ser que las reglas de puntuación exijan lo contrario (por ejemplo detrás de un punto) o cuando forman parte de fechas históricas, festividades o nombres propios. 

Muchos nos hemos confundido por culpa de que en inglés se escribe en mayúscula. Y algunos correctores automáticos (como el Word) lo escribían mal, es un detallito que al cambiar de idioma no tuvieron en cuenta.
Otra fuente de errores es internet, nadie controla lo que está bien y lo que no.


----------



## Erreconerre

yora said:


> Una pregunta, en Español, ¿los días de semana se escriben con minúscula y los meses con mayúscula o al revés?
> Muchas Gracias!



Es español los nombres de los meses y de los días de la semana se escriben con minúscula. Esto se enseñan desde el primer año de la escuela primaria: Hoy es lunes 7 de mayo...


----------



## Jonno

Pero esto ya estaba contestado, la pregunta es de 2007


----------



## ruizmar31

Hasta donde tengo entendido, los meses y días del año, se escriben con minúsculas cuando están dentro de la frase, pero si van al principio, se ponen en mayúsculas.


----------



## smzzo

Señor K said:


> Estaba por preguntar por qué se debían escribir con minúsculas si son los NOMBRES de los días y meses, por lo tanto, sustantivos propios.
> 
> Ahora bien, la explicación que entregó frosZT me aclaró la postura de la RAE... pero no me convenció. De hecho, ni siquiera entendí la lógica. ¿Porque hacen referencia a un solo y único ente deben escribirse con minúscula? ¿Es que acaso ésa no es precisamente la razón de por qué DEBERÍAN ESCRIBIRSE CON MAYÚSCULAS, así como los países, continentes, nombres de personas y etcétera? Por algo los otros son "sustantivos comunes", porque designan a un grupo de elementos, una categoría.
> Por favor, explíquenme por qué estoy mal en mi razonamiento...



La lógica de la RAE es que estos términos designan a una categoría y no a un integrante de esa categoría en particular, por más que la categoría tenga un solo integrante



			
				[B said:
			
		

> frozST][/B]Son sustantivos que, en virtud de sus rasgos semánticos, constituyen una clase cuyo conjunto es unitario, esto es, está formado por un único elemento. Así sucede, por ejemplo, con palabras como sol, luna, este, oeste, lunes, agosto, etc.



Para mi el razonamiento es correcto... en parte por que la complican con los ejemplos, con los puntos cardinales me parece que esta bien pero si decimos que lunes (o miércoles) es una categoría no se si estoy tan de acuerdo con que tenga un único elemento. ¿No sería más correcto que es una categoría que contiene a _todos _los lunes?


----------



## Luzvi

Pues yo donde he visto que escriben los meses con mayúscula inicial es en documentos legales (actas de nacimiento, de matrimonio, contratos, entre otros) ¿Será que los abogados hacen sus propias reglas?


----------



## Rondivu

Meses y días de la semana siempre con minúscula, a no ser que sean principio de párrafo o vayan después de un punto.

P.D.: no me puedo creer que esto vaya ya por la página tres. Es como si alguien pregunta que si los nombres propios se escriben  con mayúscula, y necesitamos tres páginas, y sigue, para decir que sí.


----------

